# This will have the anti's up in arms!



## mikej997 (Jan 26, 2008)

Did you all see the news this morning of the 4 year old who found her grandma's CCW in her purse and shot herself in the chest in a Sam's Club?

http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20080610/ap_on_re_us/sam_s_club_child_shot

They said the little girl is recovering and no charges have been filed against the grandmother.

And the anti-gunners say, "See! See! We need to take ALL of their guns away for their own protection! CCW is dangerous!"

No doubt this will get some negative coverage for us CCW holders.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

mikej997 said:


> No doubt this will get some negative coverage for us CCW holders.


When is there positive coverage for CCW in the liberal media?


----------



## Ram Rod (Jan 16, 2008)

Poor little girl. I'll say a prayer for the mother and her daughter. I always hate to see fuel being thrown on the fire.


----------



## Willy D (Jun 5, 2008)

I would love to see just one time where some asshole pulls out a gun and prepairs to wipe out a bunch of people and he gets tagged with one shot that drops his ass by a responsible gun owner who knows how to shoot and knows where to hit...Then have the news tell of how this idiot had 4 guns and hundreds of rounds of ammo, but never got a shot off because people like us don't wanna put up with that shit...

I would love that....

I too will say prayers for this little girl and her family...That is very sad

Willy


----------



## mikej997 (Jan 26, 2008)

Ram Rod said:


> Poor little girl. I'll say a prayer for the mother and her daughter.


I have a 4 year old daughter myself so this is pretty close to home. Although I never want to test it like happened here, I think that she knows enough already to not mess with guns. I have taken her shooting .22s a few times. The problem is, at 4 would she understand the difference between a toy and a real one she happens to find? I know my boys at 7 and 10 are good with guns (we shoot and hunt together often, and both have their Colorado Hunters Safety cards) and would be safe, though I still don't let them around them unsupervised. If they found a gun I have no doubt they would not do anything unsafe and would let an adult know.

I bet the grandmother never lets her guard down about her CCW in the purse again. Too bad it took this to make that happen though. My wife likes to carry in her purse, which I never liked much. I am going to talk to her again and see if I can get her to carry on her person. I feel that is much more secure and won't be in a position to get grabbed without her knowing about it. I would rather spend hundreds of dollars on holsters for her CCW that don't fit or she doesn't like just to find a good one so she would carry on her person. Purses can be OK I guess, the problem with hers is I think like most women, they get set down. In the shopping cart, on the floor in the car, or the next chair in table at a restaurant. The momentary inattention can be deadly when carrying.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Willy D said:


> I would love to see just one time where some asshole pulls out a gun and prepairs to wipe out a bunch of people and he gets tagged with one shot that drops his ass by a responsible gun owner who knows how to shoot and knows where to hit...Then have the news tell of how this idiot had 4 guns and hundreds of rounds of ammo, but never got a shot off because people like us don't wanna put up with that shit...


The first part of your wish did happen in a way. Remember the lady out west (Utah?) that stopped that nut job from killing all those people in the church a little while back? The news swept the rest under the rug because someone using a gun for good is not newsworthy and doesn't help with the media's anti-gun agenda.


----------



## Willy D (Jun 5, 2008)

I just watched a program last night about acts of violence...There was a lady in Texas who was in a diner with her parents when a guy crashed his truck through the window and got out and started shooting...Both of her parents were killed and since it was illegal in Texas at the time for CCW her gun was in her car....She later went on to get into a position to push for CCW in Texas and it was passed....She was a firm believer that had she had her gun on her that her parents could possibly be alive..


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Willy D said:


> I just watched a program last night about acts of violence...There was a lady in Texas who was in a diner with her parents when a guy crashed his truck through the window and got out and started shooting...Both of her parents were killed and since it was illegal in Texas at the time for CCW her gun was in her car....She later went on to get into a position to push for CCW in Texas and it was passed....She was a firm believer that had she had her gun on her that her parents could possibly be alive..


The lady is Suzanna Hupp. The place was Luby's Cafeteria.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Todd said:


> The first part of your wish did happen in a way. Remember the lady out west (Utah?) that stopped that nut job from killing all those people in the church a little while back? The news swept the rest under the rug because someone using a gun for good is not newsworthy and doesn't help with the media's anti-gun agenda.


Co. and when the media found out she was not a paid security guard and the only reason she was armed was CCW permit then they ended coverage. Your right they hate being proven wrong. Prayers out to the whole family thru this terrible time. May the little one fully recover ASAP.


----------

